# Szenen Von DVD aufnehmen



## dastool (30. März 2005)

Tag auch,

folgendes, für ein kleines Projekt wollte ich eine Szene aus Troja aufnehmen, die, inder die Schiffe über das Meer fahren.
Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wie ich von DVD (PC-Intern) die kleine Szene aufnehmen kann.
Mir wurde zwar der Tipp gegeben, die ganze DVD zu "kopieren" aber ich will da nun nicht 8h warten, um dann nur 10-20 Sekunden Filmematerial rauszuschneiden *g*

Die Daten auf der DVD liegen im .VOB Format vor. Leider kann Adobe Premiere und Ulead das nicht lesen 
Hat sonst einer eine Idee wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann?

Danke schonmal

dastool


----------



## Home hacker (30. März 2005)

Entweder suchst du bei google nach einem Codec dafür oder du brauchst ne TV Karte was aber hier zimlich teuer und sinnlos währe.


----------



## dastool (31. März 2005)

Werd ich mal versuchen... 
Muss nur die alte WinTV-Karte suchen *g*
Hoffentlich passt die in den neuen Rechner hier überhaupt rein


----------



## Home hacker (31. März 2005)

Ich hab da was gefunden was dir vieleicht weiter helfen kann http://www.winload.de/download-soft...rbeitung/index.html?index=70&kat_id=308&sort= da musst du ma gucken da gibt es ein prog mit dem man .VOB datein bearbeiten kann


----------

